# Willie Nelson Chord



## wd3555 (Apr 4, 2011)

Willie Nelson often uses a chord shape that looks like he is playing a G chord or a B7 chord, but he plays it all over the neck.

You can see him play it on the VH1 Storytellers version of "Funny how time slips away" during the solo.

Anyone have any idea what it might be?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks like he's playing a "G" chord here starting at 0:06 seconds...he slides this chord around a bit...

[video=youtube;tG7YeXusxRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG7YeXusxRY&feature=related[/video] 

Here are the chords...


D G D
Well hello there my it's been a long long time
G D
How am I doin' oh I guess that I'm doin' fine
D7 G E7
It's been so long now but it seems now it was only yesterday
A7 Em A7 D
Gee ain't it funny how time slips away

G D
How's your new love I hope that he's doing fine
G D
Heard you told him that you'd love him till the end of time
D7 G E7
Now that's the same thing that you told me seems like just the other day
A7 Em A7 D
Gee ain't it funny how time slips away

G D
I gotta go now I guess I'll see you around
G D
Don't know when though never know when I'll be back in town
D7 G E7
But remember what I tell you that in time you're gonna pay
A7 Em A7 D
And it's surprising how time slips away


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Double post...


----------

